# wich VG30DE parts fit a CA18DET? and a lot of other qestions



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

I have a Nissan 200SX RS13 CA18DET (10/1990) (no ABS, no nothing it is with no option on it)and last week i found a Nissan 300ZX VG30DE (>1990) it is sold for parts

i saw on the net that many people throw to garbage theyr standard AFM (MAF) from the CA18DET and replace it with a Z32 AFM from a VG30DETT
also they do the same thing with the iinjectors

and i want to go further and put on my S13 any part from thet 300ZX that could upgrade my car.

but for that i need some info and maybe someone here could help me:

1)the AFM from the VG30DE is the same with the one form VG30DETT?
2) the stock injectors from the CA18DET i think that they are about 370cc, how much cc have the ones from the VG30DE? are they the same that the ones used in VG30DETT?
3) can i fit the braking disk and calipers from the 300ZX to my 200SX? with no modification, or verry little ones?
4) will the ABS from 300ZX work ok on the 200SX?
5) do the chair from 300ZX fits the 200SX? (they have leather i do not have, so this will be un upgrade also)
6)what other parts from that 300ZX will fit the 200SX?

PS: i'll do a ECU retune afther i fit the AFM and injectors that is not a problem, but i want to know especialy if that AFM is like the ones used in VG30DETT (i read that that AFM used in VG30DETT can handle more then 500HP)

extra qestion?
if i let the turbo run at his maximum boost presure (i have the standard T25)
can i damage my engine? or the CA18DET engine can handle even more boost presure ? what will be the boost presure beyond it is not recomended to run a CA18DET without changing his internals?

i heard about changing the standard turbo oil pipe with ones from a SR20DET S14 or even S15, will this make my turbo life longer?

how can i make my turbo, run on his maxmum boost presure?
a) i see some setings in the ecu i think i'll have to alter them
b) what i have to do to the actuator, shorten the shaft or make it longer? how longer or how shorter?
c) any other things to do?

Many thanks to the ones who will give me some answer, and also please excuse my english


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

look on nissanperformancemag.com it will show you the disc brake conversion from the Z32 to the S13 also if you do not ( you more than likely do) have a LSD the one out of the Z will work with little mod search this site the install has been nicely gone over. As for the rest do not know.

Edit: also putting in ABS may be more work than it is worth I would say live without it unless it is stock.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

When you do the 300zx brakes i think you have to have 17 in rims or bigger.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Wrong^ The 26mm z brakes(depending on what year you have) will fit under the stock 7-spoke wheels and I fit the 30mm brakes under the 7 spoke with a 5mm wheel spacer from ebay($12). In order to fit the rotors, you will need them redrilled to 4 lug, which any machine shop should be able to do. It would also be best if you get 300zx conversion stainless steel braided brake lines. ($44 for from from splparts.com). This tells you all you need to know: http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm
And the AFM will go on as well as the vlsd. But I think thats about it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ByReaL said:


> extra qestion?
> if i let the turbo run at his maximum boost presure (i have the standard T25)
> can i damage my engine? or the CA18DET engine can handle even more boost presure ? what will be the boost presure beyond it is not recomended to run a CA18DET without changing his internals?
> 
> ...


I dont know where you heard about the oil lines. S14 and S15 use a ball bearing turbo which actually requires less oil than a bush bearing turbo like the T25. The s14/s15 oil lines have a restrictor in them from factory. Its not a good idea to swap them and they wont fit a CA anyway.

The T25 turbo is a small guy. You can safely run 12psi with stock intercooler. Running any more will give you heat soak and make your engine detonate.

Easiest way to alter the boost is by the use of a bleed valve. These are quite cheap and available from most performance or hose shops. Dont bother modifying the wastegate actuator.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The best way to mprove performance with a CA18DET would be of course a turbo-back exhaust. I know the injectors for an NA Z32 would be smaller than your existing injectors. The MAF is not an issue and would not be a wise upgrade at this point either. The basics (i.e. intake, exhaust, ECU tune) and possibly turbo and/or I/C cooler upgrade would be my suggested path. The seats woulld be a nice upgrade, however the mounts are a fair bit different.

Troy


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

KA24Tech said:



> The best way to mprove performance with a CA18DET would be of course a turbo-back exhaust. I know the injectors for an NA Z32 would be smaller than your existing injectors. The MAF is not an issue and would not be a wise upgrade at this point either. The basics (i.e. intake, exhaust, ECU tune) and possibly turbo and/or I/C cooler upgrade would be my suggested path. The seats woulld be a nice upgrade, however the mounts are a fair bit different.
> 
> Troy


ok in this moment i do reserch part and items shoping
look what i want to do with my engine

SPEC stage 3 clutch kit (i have broken untill now 2 standard cluck so, i upgrade to something serius now)
NGK BCPR6EIX-11 spark plugs 
8cm (3") exhaust (i still do some reserch in this area because i do not like loud sond coming from the exhaust i like to hear onli the sound of the engine reving - so i look for good silencers)
front mounted intercooler+
+ water injection system
AFM from 300ZX and a biger intake
some upgrade to the injectors and fuel pump or presure regulator (i have to study much in that field)
run the T25 turbo at his maximum PSI (i do not have right now money to buy a new big turbo)
chip tuning (i'll do it myself) with computer (a laptop in fact conected to the ECU) and programable setings (i can say i'm good at electronics+computers+programing and stuff like this and i'll put my hands on the car ECU) 
a turbo timer from blitz (it also shows the boost presure)

later one or sooner (depending on budget) i'll buy camshafts

Conclusion:
i hope with all this mods to have more then 200HP at rear weels (the aim will be finaly somwere near 300 or 350HP at weels) so i consider buying a Z32 AFM it is just fine coz (in my contry i do not know if there are 10 200SX registered and maybe around 15-20 300ZX so finnding parts from them is verry hard, and finding a SH part is something like God blesed u, that is whay i want to take all the parts that fit my 200SX from that 300ZX as soon as posible)
thx for all the help, any other useful info regarding that subject will be apreciated

PS: i do not use the car for show off, I used it for driving to work most of day (so it must stay easy to drive in town), some nights my car runs on streets, and at the end of the week it goes on track, so i must tune it having this in mind normal town driving + track raiging, i'll have to keep my car somewere on the edge betwen that 2


----------

